

Show HN: 1-click autocomplete server - bosky101
http://endpoints.io/autocomplete

======
michaelmior
Looks nicely done and simple to use :) But I wonder why I wouldn't build this
myself? It's not particularly hard and using a third-party service adds an
extra dependency. Perhaps I'm missing something and the home page needs a
better use case.

~~~
bosky101
thanks for the feedback.

not all developers want to deal with managing servers, dependencies, the
initial sysadmin, and deployment.

the idea is to put a HTTP layer over these heterogenous environments so that
getting any functionality is as simple as hitting a url.

and for developers, its the power of heroku with the simplicity of a pastebin.

~~~
michaelmior
So this is targeted at some app that ONLY needs autocomplete? Obviously if you
have an app with any kind of backend, you're already doing all the other
stuff. I think it's cool, just not sure I see the use case.

~~~
bosky101

       http://endpoints.io/autocomplete   
    

no, this code snipppet showed how to make an autocomplete server in 10 lines,
and deploy it ready for use in under 1 click without the sysadmin hassles.

thanks we're looking for more examples & would love suggestions. but you can
replace the ^ code with anything a nodejs app can do in the same editor. you
get a full fledged linux environment running a nodejs server pulling the right
dependencies based on 'your' code. more stacks coming soon.

